# Battlefield 3: Balancing des Snipers in der Diskussion



## FlorianStangl (8. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Balancing des Snipers in der Diskussion* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Balancing des Snipers in der Diskussion


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (8. Juli 2011)

Mir fehlt noch die Antwortmöglichkeit:

-Mir eigentlich Wumpe, wenn ich die Sniper von den Ketten meines M1 Abrams kratze.


----------



## FlorianStangl (8. Juli 2011)

Okay, wir werden Panzerfahrer und Jetpiloten von der Quickpoll-Teilnahme ausschließen ^^


----------



## slimjimm91 (8. Juli 2011)

Aber die Balistik aus BC2 bleibt erhalten oder?


----------



## Heeze (8. Juli 2011)

Also eigentlich müssten ja beide Seiten zufrieden sein. Die nicht-sniper können den Sniper sehen wegen den Reflexionen. Und ich, der ca 50% als Sniper spielt, brauch jetzt mehr Skill. Find ich gut !!


----------



## Morathi (8. Juli 2011)

Heeze schrieb:


> Also eigentlich müssten ja beide Seiten zufrieden sein. Die nicht-sniper können den Sniper sehen wegen den Reflexionen. Und ich, der ca 50% als Sniper spielt, brauch jetzt mehr Skill. Find ich gut !!


 
/sign


----------



## Max1809 (8. Juli 2011)

Mich nervts!

Wie kann das Niveau dieser (einst) sehr guten Seite, nur so schnell gesunken sein?

Es nervt einfach, täglich mindestens fünf News (obwohl man das "New" nicht wirklich wörtlich nehmen kann) zu Battlefield 3 hier zu sehen, sich zu denken: "Wow, endlich Neuigkeiten!", und dann doch immer enttäuscht zu werden weil in den letzten Tagen immer nur verdammt alte Informationen neue aufbereitet wurden und damit man einen Grund für das Eröffnen einer neuen Nachricht hat, werden immer Umfragen mit eingebaut.


Das kotzt mich echt an. Jede News wurde hier bereits fünf mal geschrieben. Jedesmal nur ein wenig anders und mit oder ohne Umfrage.


Lasst das bitte sein! Ja ich weiß, ihr kriegt Geld dadurch. Klicks = Geld.


ABER Geld durch Klicks != mehr Gewinn am Jahresende. Ich kann mir vorstellen das noch ein paar Leute verärgert sind ... und in Zukunft andere Magazine/Webseiten erwerben/besuchen werden. Und ich denke sinkende Abonommentenzahlen sind für euch schlimmer, als 100-1000(Fiktive Zahlen) Klicks auf eurer Webseite.


----------



## Lordex (8. Juli 2011)

Aber auch nur solange, das blinken nicht völlig übertrieben is was die Anzahl angeht! Ich fände es ziemlich lame wenn zb bei jedem Schuss das Okkular aufblitzt!


----------



## uglygames (8. Juli 2011)

wenn es blinkt, ist es sicher sowieso zu spät


----------



## X3niC (8. Juli 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Mich nervts!
> 
> Wie kann das Niveau dieser (einst) sehr guten Seite, nur so schnell gesunken sein?
> 
> ...


 
/sign


----------



## wesleysniper (8. Juli 2011)

...reflexionen bei nachtmaps bsw.dunklen maps...cool...
...machts es bitte nicht zu kompliziert...ein mp shooter muss einfach und schnell sein...
...nur weil die saninoobs die sniperklasse nicht handeln können...
...gebt dem sniper die möglichkeit statt der pistole ne andere zweitwaffe zu nutzen-kleine uzi oder   schrotflinte,- dann kann er sich viel öfter auch mit ins geschehen einbringen...
...dadurch wird wenigstens die spreu vom weizen getrennt...


----------



## dangee (8. Juli 2011)

tja was für eine Abstimmung: erstmal müssen ein paar screens her!!
"Leuchtet" jetzt stehts das Okular, oder nur wenn man senkrecht darauf guckt/ sprich wenn man akut anvisiert wird (was realistisch ist, je nach Sonnenstand)?

Also lieber weiterhin Käffchen trinken und abwarten, bevor ge- oder verurteilt wird!


Somit muss auch ich Max1809 recht geben.


----------



## dickdurstig (8. Juli 2011)

zu wenig der sniper sollte so unattraktiv wie nötig sein, dumm in der ecke rumsitzen hat für mich in keinster weise etwas mit skill zu tun auch wenn man sich alle paar minuten bewegen muss

solange der sniper ziehlt sollte man ein permanentes blinken sehen ein bisschen wackeln ist zu wenig das sollte hoch und runter gehen wie in der achterbahn
und dann hat man die sniper immer noch kaum an die realität rangebracht weil sie dazu immer noch zu imba ist

es ist lächerlich dass hier manch einer beim snipen von skill redet
es gibt keine klasse in jedem spiel die von jedem idioten selbst mit reflexionen und gewackel gespielt werden kann ausser die sniper 
ich bin dafür dat ding ganz aus spielen rauszunehmen wer ned mit sturmwaffen ungehen kann solls lernen PUNKT


----------



## KeiteH (8. Juli 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin dafür dat ding ganz aus spielen rauszunehmen wer ned mit sturmwaffen ungehen kann solls lernen PUNKT


 
...und wer's nicht schafft, den Sniper "auszugraben" sollte sich 'nen anderes Spiel suchen! 
DOPPELPUNKT


----------



## leckmuschel (8. Juli 2011)

ergebnis wird man dann in der closed beta sehen und wenn die leute genug feedback geben, wird da viell. auch was dran geändert.


----------



## spike00 (8. Juli 2011)

wesleysniper schrieb:


> ...gebt dem sniper die möglichkeit statt der pistole ne andere zweitwaffe zu nutzen-kleine uzi oder   schrotflinte,- dann kann er sich viel öfter auch mit ins geschehen einbringen...


 
die sniper sollten gefesselt in der ecke liegen


----------



## Mystorius (8. Juli 2011)

Also eigentlich ist das ja eine gute idee, jedoch ist der "Sniper" im BFBC2 total "*****" also die Maps sind nicht auch Sniper ausgelget, das sollte man ändern. Die Präzision von MG`s ist fast so hoch wie die eine M95 (logisch?=nein!). Die Schusskraft von Sniper ist total low, eine M95 durchschlägt auf 2km noch eine 22mm Panzerung, in BFBC2 jedoch tötet sie nur auf 50m mit eine Schuss. Die Headshots sind viel zu leicht, eigentlich ist jeder Schuss ein Headshot (logisch?=nein). Scharfschützen sind im Squad echt hilfreicht, zum Spotten und "Aufklären". Ich bin dafür das der Scharfschützt extrem realistisch sein sollte, das bedeutet zwar das er auch 2km mit einem Schuss ein Soldier killt, was natürlich etwas OP ist, jedoch sollten auch Herzschläge u.s.w einberechnet wird, damit nicht soooo viele Nooby`s ein Sniper spielen, sondern nur diejeniegen die NICHT Campen, solche gibt es nämlich auch. Dann wird der Sniper eine gute und geliebte Klasse und nicht eine Klasse für Noobys. Ach und diejeniegen die meinen, man müsste den Sniper aus dem Spiel nehmen, sind nur zu schlecht um ihn selber zu spielen.


----------



## der-jan (8. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es dümmlich, daß erst Monatelang überall Battlefield als das "realistische" Spiel angepriesen wird (im Gegenteil zu CoD) und dann kommt so ein Schwachfug.

Sniper sind nun mal tierisch gefährlich - DAS ist die Realität, die Snipergefahr ist das erste was einem durch den Kopf geht, wenn sich in nem Krisen- bzw Kriegsgebiet befindet - naja neben Sprengfallen, Sprenganschlägen natürlichlich.

Kein echter Sniper platziert sich so, daß irgendwas an seiner Ausrüstung etc reflektiert.

Find es ja ok, daß man bezüglich Balancing der unterschiedlichen Klassen verschiedene Sachen versucht - aber dann sollten die im gleichen Zuge aufhören ständig die "realistisches Spiel" Phrase zu dreschen - das ist lächerlich.


----------



## Primekill (8. Juli 2011)

Man sollt mal ein paar Wochen warten.
Den Spielern fallen immer tricks ein..sihe quickscoping.
Man sollte das unterbinden, wenn die tricks bekannt sind, die der spiele gemeinde einfallen.


----------



## schattenlord98 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, dass das Spiel in erster Linie Spaß machen soll. Wenn es super realistisch ist, und trotzdem keinen Spaß macht, dann hat keiner was davon. Ob die Sache mit den Reflexionen jetzt realistisch sind, oder nicht, davon mal ab, aber ich finde es eine nette neue Idee. Wenn die Sniper nicht wieder 2-3 Treffer (ausgenommen HS) brauchen, um jmd zu Töten, sicher auch sinnvoll. Ob das dann auch so funktioniert, wird man sehen...


----------



## Oelf (8. Juli 2011)

sniper sollten durch andere mittel anfälliger werden als durch sowas, für das spiel und den frust es es vieleicht gut aber mir würde mehr simulation gefallen.

aufklappen des visiers kurz vor dem schuss damit es eben nicht reflektiert, atmung durch tastendruck kotrollieren und langsames aufstehen.

gleichzeitig sollten maschienengewehre endlich mal wirkungsvoller sein zB dadurch das leute die unter feuer stehen etwas unruhiger zielen um dieser waffengattung endlich die nötige taktische tiefe zu geben.

bunniehopping sollte auch durch fehlende zielmöglichkeit unterbunden werden.

generell sollte man aus der bewegung nichts mehr treffen können/stark erschwert werden das mehr als 50m entfernt ist.

aber selbst ohne meine wunschliste glaube ich wird bf3 sich positiv vom kinderspiel cod unterscheiden


----------



## desperadoxcap (8. Juli 2011)

Sniper wollten immer schon sniper sein . jetzt können die es werden....alles andere war bisher total unrealischtisch und schrott ,, ein sniper der einen aus1 km entfernung killt... in stehen ?? ja ist  klar ,, oder noch besser.... sniper steht direkt vor dir hüpft durch die gegend  boing boing boing ehhhh mit einen 3 meter waffe in der hand und knallt dich aus nächter distanz in stehen und beim hüpfen ab ,,ja ist klarrrrrr


----------



## leckmuschel (8. Juli 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> Ich finde es dümmlich, daß erst Monatelang überall Battlefield als das "realistische" Spiel angepriesen wird (im Gegenteil zu CoD) und dann kommt so ein Schwachfug.
> 
> Sniper sind nun mal tierisch gefährlich - DAS ist die Realität, die Snipergefahr ist das erste was einem durch den Kopf geht, wenn sich in nem Krisen- bzw Kriegsgebiet befindet - naja neben Sprengfallen, Sprenganschlägen natürlichlich.
> 
> ...


 
es geht darum, das jeder affenkopfjohnny die sniper nimmt und dann in den büschen hockt und man andauernd gekillt wird, auf meterweiter distanz.
sieht man doch in bc2, da wurden schon einige gute nerfs reingebaut, unter anderem mit der distanz für einen kill pro schuss.
denn vorher war alles controlleroptimiert, da ist snipen schwieriger als mit maus, deswegen ist es schon sehr gut so. und bei besserer grafik wird es auch schwieriger, sniper zu finden. denn eigentlich gibt es auch keine death cam, und bei 20 sniper pro seite nervt das schon extrem.


----------



## Verbil99 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das Snipern schwierig wird. Insgesamt gibt es in Shootern find ich viel zu viele sniper die ur campen ohne ihr team zu unterstützen...das macht keinen spass. ein sniper der dagegen richtig gut sein muss um viele kills zu machen ist ne klasse idee 

BF3 ftw


----------



## Ressless (8. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Änderung sinnvoll. Man sollte erstmal abwarten wie stark dieses Feature oder besser "wie oft" es passiert?! Wenn ich so einige lese, dann kann ich nur sagen.: Einen Sniper könnte man nunmal nicht besser schwächen als seine Position zu verraten.
Wir spielen hier keine Kampagne wo wochenlang eine Runde geht und der Sniper sich tarnen und tagelang auf sein Ziel warten müsste. Außerdem hat er noch andere Vorteile, also ist es doch nur logisch das in schnellen gefechten er einen kleinen Nachteil haben darf. Supporter sind groß. Soldiers können nur standard sachen. Engi hat nicht immer das schlagkräftigste Gewehr weil er der Mann für die Technik ist. Jeder klasse ist irgendwo sinnvoll.
Wie das mit den Reflexionen ist müsste ich selber nochmal nachgucken, bissel PHysik auffrischen aber ich hoffe dieses Feature wird z.b. nicht im Ubahntunnel funktionieren bzw wsenn du vom flugzeut aus runterguckst. Außerdem frage ich mich wie sie das mit dem Winkel hinbekommmen fürs Licht.


----------



## Chronik (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das so lese: "Außerdem wird sich das Fadenkreuz von Scharfschützengewehren beim Zielen leicht bewegen, um gezielte Schüsse zu erschweren." Dan solln aber die Entwickler bzw. die Programmierer das so machen das wenn man steht das mehr wackelt als wen man hockt bzw. liegt.


----------



## micar (8. Juli 2011)

raus mit dem sniper - es gibt keine klasse die ein game so kaputt macht wie die eckenhocker. Ehrlich - die welt wäre eh ohne sniper viel schöner ...


----------



## Kupferrohr (8. Juli 2011)

warum gibt es keine "die reflexionen sind das letzte" option?


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Juli 2011)

solange es onehittet, und man auf der entfernung hitten kann, bleibt der scharfschütze, ein scharfschütze
wird scho lustig, der MG stellt sich auf ballert in richtung scharfschütze, und scharfschütze kann wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr zielen - viele werden das als OP finden - MG wird genervt, Sturmsoldaten können ohne Probleme Scharfschützen sehen und ausschalten - Sniper reflektion wird genervt, = an jeder ecke hocken sniper - sniper werden genervt, dies wird solang gehn bis bf4 drausn ist


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Juli 2011)

gebt in Youtube Sgt. Enigma ein, dann seht ihr wie ein Sniper NICHT sein sollte 

mache das ähnlich, nur nicht so schnell, und würde gerne bei BF3 weiter quicken


----------



## facopse (8. Juli 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> gebt in Youtube Sgt. Enigma ein, dann seht ihr wie ein Sniper NICHT sein sollte
> 
> mache das ähnlich, nur nicht so schnell, und würde gerne bei BF3 weiter quicken


 
So ein besonderer Sniper ist der nicht. Seinen Stats zur Folge ist er nicht einmal besser als ich. In einem Video kann man eben die schönsten Frags, untermalt mit tollen Effekten beeindruckend in Szene setzen.
Das lässt viele Spieler wie Götter erscheinen, denen man besser nicht auf dem Spielfeld begegnen sollte, aber hinter der Fassade sinds doch nur stinknormale Spieler, die ohne ihren Videos keinem Menschen aufgefallen wären.


----------



## quaaaaaak (8. Juli 2011)

@micar
lass mich raten du hockst mit ammo pack und GL in der ecke? gute sniper sind eben die die sich nach jedem kill bewegen(eigentlich jeder gute spieler) jeder der eine sniper die campt nicht töten kann sollte sich nach nem anderen game umsehen


----------



## Hent-ie (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin skeptisch... Richtig integriert finde ich es ne gute Sache - auch in der Realität spiegeln Visiere und es erfordert mehr Geschick unentdeckt zu bleiben - aber das kann auch nach hinten losgehen.

Wer BFBC2 gespielt hat weiß, dass auch ein Sturmsoldat den Sniper auf lange Entfernungen den Gar aus machen kann. Teilweise sogar leichter, da er nicht nach jedem Schuss nachladen  muss.

Deswegen macht es meiner Ansicht nach Sinn das Reflektieren im Visier von Faktoren abhängig zu machen, wie sie auch in der Realität herrschen - Beispielweise sollte es keine Reflexionen geben, falls man die Sonne im Rücken hat.

Oder die Reflexionen sollten sich auf einen kleinen Radius um das Blickfeld begrenzen, sodass nur die Personen im Mittelpunkt des Visieres das Glänzen sehen. 

Oder, dass man beim Absetzen des Snipers keine Refelxionen mehr verursacht, da das Gewehr nun auf den Boden zeigt.

Am besten wäre es noch, wenn alles physikalisch korrekt geschieht und die Reflexionen tatsächlich von der Sonne verursacht werden, also auch nur aus korrekten Winkeln wahrgenommen werden. Damit heißt es als Sniper auf Sonnenstand und Blickrichtung achten, was Tiefgang gibt, allerdings - das gebe ich zu - nicht unbedingt ganz dem Sinn des Features entspricht.

Ich bin jedenfalls skeptisch, falls damit die Sniper quasi dauerhaft sichtbar werden.

Wenn man als Sniper die Möglichkeit hat durch geschicktes Verhalten die Auffälligkeit zu minimieren, wie z.B. nur Heranzoomen kurz vor dem Schuss, dann bin ich absolut FÜR die Einführung.

Sonst bin ich seeeehr skeptisch...

Best Greetz


----------



## Meinkraftletsplay (8. Juli 2011)

*Sniper Freischalten*

Mogen,

Man könnte es doch auch einbauen das der Sniper erst ab einen bestimmten Rang freigeschaltet wird.
So müsste man erstmal Erfahrung mit den anderen 3 Klassen sammeln und dieses " Bah Sniper sind so Imba!" geht mir noch mehr aufn Sack als das ganze "BATTLEFIELD 3 VS. CALL OF DUTY: MODERN WARFARE 3" Gelaber! Sniper gehören halt dazu und die haben ihre Gründe für ihre Existens. Und ich meine nicht das die angeblich so Imba sind! Battlefield 3 soll für Teamplay sorgen! also wenn ihr unter Feuer eines Snipers seid macht es vieleicht so wie im Fault Line Trailer! Natürlich müsst ihr erstmal den Sniper ausfindig machen aber diese Sniper Men in black Blitz Dingens ist schon Quatsch wenn das so wird wie bis jetzt beschrieben. Lieber wenn der Schuss schon gefallen ist das man hört von wo der Schuss kam und evtl die Entfernung.
Wenn ihr tot seid MÜSSTEN ja eig. eure Kameraden ihn der Nähe sein die sich dann um den Sniper kümmern könnten. Eig. müsste dann auch bei euch  ein Sniper dabei sein der den Fendlichen auschalten könnte.


----------



## Eiche (8. Juli 2011)

Wie bewertet ihr die Änderungen an der Klasse des Unterstützer in Battlefield 3?


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (8. Juli 2011)

Ich find es es sehr gut wenn dem sniper ein bisschen die power genommen wird. Auch abgesehen von der Spiegelung! mal ehlich: Kopfschuss, während man um die Ecke springt und aus der Hüfte über 100m? Dann doch bitte richtig mit bipod, liegend und mit ein bisschen Taktik was die Positionswahl anbelangt.
Noch ein Argument mehr für BF3^^ (das komt in die gleiche Kategorie wie der Backblast vom Carl G in Far Cry 2, der hinter einem die Steppe anzündet. Taktisch wichtig zu beachten, realistisch und es macht das Gameplay interessanter, was sollte man dagegen haben?)


----------



## solidus246 (8. Juli 2011)

Es ist ne gile Idee. Man sollte nur schauen, dass das Licht auch realitsich reflektiert und nicht, dass wenn man in einer dunklen Ecke steht das Visier reflektiert. Das wäre affig.


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Juli 2011)

BloodymcHaggis, um die ecke springen, und nen headshot bei 100m? das nennt man skill, und das schaffen vllt. 5% der BFBC2 zocker 
gerade beim springen ist der scope fürn arsch,


----------



## Texer (8. Juli 2011)

Naja, Sniper springen nicht beim Ballern ^^. Das es schwerer wird, ist sehr zu begrüßen, da ich selber ein rießen Fan der Snipergemeinde bin und mich bei jedem Shooter über die Leichtigkeit ärgere.

Wenn sich nun die Pro´s nur noch durch Skill behaupten können, is das sehr sehr nice.


----------



## Schisshase (8. Juli 2011)

Bei jedem halbwegs gut sortieren Händler für Jäger- und Sportschützenzubehör kann man für ein paar Euro Schutzkappen kaufen, die das Reflektieren des Zielfernrohrs beim Zielen verhindern. Und dann sollen ausgerechnet Scharfschützen nicht mit einem so Lebenswichtigem Zubehör ausgestattet sein? Sehr realistisch.
Da kann man auch gleich einbauen daß die Sniper nach jedem Kill ein Freudentänzchen aufführen und dabei Lauthals Jubeln.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (8. Juli 2011)

Fast jeden Tag Battlefield 3 oder MW3 News nur ohne irgendwelche "News" oder inhalt den man als welchen identifizieren könnte ...
Voll lame ...
Genauso wie die Leute die immer bei jeder gelegenheit über "wer hat Skill und wer nicht" Disskutieren müssen ... des is so ausgelutsch das Thema ...


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (8. Juli 2011)

Ihr wolltet doch alle realismus. Das ist realismus pur. 
man müsste auch noch einbauen das man das nachladen hört.


----------



## Lazzarus (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das sie das richtig hinbekommen


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (8. Juli 2011)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet doch alle realismus. Das ist realismus pur.
> man müsste auch noch einbauen das man das nachladen hört.


 
Ich glaube das nichtmal 1% der hier angemeldeten Mitglieder diesen angesprochenen Realismus beurteilen können (mich eingeschlossen)...
Ich habe den Text oben nicht durchgelesen, nur unten ein Wort peripher wahrgenommen.. Reflektion bla bla ...
In der Ralität gibt es möglichkeiten diese Reflektion zu unterbinden, Entspiegelung oder spezielle tönungen sind schon lange Standart bei Scharfschützengewehren die für das Militär oder die Wildjagd eingesetzt werden.
Das is so 90er Jahre mäßig ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab diese Diskussion wegen den Scharfschützen und Camper noch nie verstanden. Ist doch logisch, dass sich ein Sniper irgendwo hinten verschanzt und die Leute aus der Entfernung wegbratzt und nicht vorne an der Front herum rennt.
Dafür gibts in dem Spiel ja auch Panzer, Helis und genug Möglichkeiten solche dann auch auszuschalten. Wenn man das nicht schafft, dann ist man bzw. das Team einfach zu schwach. Bei richtigen Taktik-Shootern oder Simulationen gibt es solche Diskussionen so gut wie gar nicht. Da regt sich niemand auf, nur weil ihn ein Sniper vielleicht mehrmals erwischt hat. Da gehört das eigentlich dazu.

Ein "Problem" dabei ist doch auch, dass das Snipern bei diesen Shootern oft einfach Kindergarten ist, wenn man es mit wirklichen Hardcore-Taktik-Shootern oder gar Militärsimulationen vergleicht. Da würden viele, die bei den Spielen alles locker wegbratzen, aus der Entfernung wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein Scheunentor treffen 

Bei solchen Shootern gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
- Das Snipern generell schwerer machen. 
- Eine Sniper-Limitierung einführen: Bei einem Vietcong konnte man z.B. Serverseitig festlegen wieviel erlaubt waren. So waren dann oft nur 2, 3 pro Seite überhaupt zu finden.
- Campen einschränken: Ich hab schon Shooter oder Mods von Shootern erlebt, da hat man Schaden genommen, wenn man zu lange an einer Stelle verharrt hat. An sich eine interessante Idee, aber extrem unrealistisch.
- Irgendwelche Reflexionen einbauen oder ähnliches.

Dice hat sich nun für den letzten Punkt entschieden und ich bin mal gespannt, wie es im Spiel sein wird.


----------



## LiquidGravity (8. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab diese Diskussion wegen den Scharfschützen und Camper noch nie verstanden. Ist doch logisch, dass sich ein Sniper irgendwo hinten verschanzt und die Leute aus der Entfernung wegbratzt und nicht vorne an der Front herum rennt.Bei solchen Shootern gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten...


Hm... dann falle ich wohl aus dem typischen Sniperraster. Ich bin sowohl in BF2, als auch in BC2 immer mit der Sniper in der ersten Reihe.

Dieses Sniper-Camper "Problemchen" kam eigentlich erst mit BC2 auf. Da gibts einfach so viele Bäume/Sträucher, in denen man sich "verstecken" kann. Generell finde ich es aber besser, wenn man den Sniper etwas anspruchsvoller macht. Ich hoffe nur sie vergessen darüberhinaus nicht das Schusssystem von BF2 zu übernehmen... diese Dauerfeuer Typen aus BC2 gehen einem doch stark auf den Zeiger. Vote 4 Rückstoß aller Waffen.

MfG

Tante Edit meint, dass meine Signatur anscheinend etwas überholt sei.^^


----------



## Corbanx (8. Juli 2011)

da ich die selbe idee hatte, ist sie zwangsläufig spitze ; P
da fällt mir gerade 'ne simpsonsfolge ein... briefmarkenmuseum.. entspiegeltes glas... naja.. vielleicht nicht ganz so spitze die idee... 
ne im ernst... kommt doch auf die umsetzung an...
helligkeit <-> größe <-> auffälligkeit
ideal wäre es, wenn der stand der sonne berücksichtigt würde...
es kommt ausserdem auf die situation an oder nicht?
in einem massiven gefecht zwischen infanterietruppen einen sniper der rückendeckung gibt auszumachen kann unter umständen immernoch schwierig sein...
was mir bei bc2 schon fehlt, ist eine möglichkeit die atmung zu kontrollieren... 

jeder der rumheult dass es überhaupt sniper gibt, diese imba sind, oder man sich hinlegen kann, sollte vielleicht etwas anderes ausprobieren... eine "realitätsnahe militärsimulation" ist vielleicht nicht das richtige... 
mimimi =! krieg ... tragisch aber wahr


----------



## Mothman (8. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> - Eine Sniper-Limitierung einführen: Bei einem Vietcong konnte man z.B. Serverseitig festlegen wieviel erlaubt waren. So waren dann oft nur 2, 3 pro Seite überhaupt zu finden.


Das ist (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) bei Bad Company 2 auch schon möglich.

EDIT:
Bin btw deiner Meinung. Sniper sollte man als Spielelement annehmen und nicht verfluchen. Wenn man einen Sniper nicht aus seiner Stellung raus kriegt, dann ist doch nicht der Sniper schuld.^^


----------



## Fresh1981 (8. Juli 2011)

Danke EA!
Hat mich schon BFBC2 online total genervt!!!Genauso wie bei Crysis2 überall Sniper!Sorry es nervt wenn man andauernd aus irgendeiner Ecke beschossen zu werden ohne eine echt Chance zu haben!
Viele dank EA


----------



## TCPip2k (8. Juli 2011)

Schon wieder so eine komische Poll bei PCG.

Wo ist z.B. die Antwortmöglichkeit: "Schlechte Idee! Es soll bleiben wie in BF2. Macht aus unserem Männerspiel keinen Casualmist!" ?


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (8. Juli 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das ist (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) bei Bad Company 2 auch schon möglich.
> 
> EDIT:
> Bin btw deiner Meinung. Sniper sollte man als Spielelement annehmen und nicht verfluchen. Wenn man einen Sniper nicht aus seiner Stellung raus kriegt, dann ist doch nicht der Sniper schuld.^^


 
Das versaut das Spiel, geht mir schon auf den Sack wenn die ganzen Fahrzeuge besetzt sind, zb. das irgendwer das ganze spiel über den Heli hat.
Wenn das jetzt mit bestimmten klassen auch so ist das nur einige pro lobby snipern dürfen dann wird einem eine klasse förmlich aufgezwungen und darf dann zwischen klassen wählen die man unter umständen garnicht spielen will ...
Wären die maps kleiner wie in BO zb. dann gäbe es auch nicht soviele sniper weil es auch nicht viele versteckmöglichkeiten gibt...


----------



## tarnvogL (8. Juli 2011)

habe ich schon einmal geschrieben, wiederhole es aber zu gerne noch einmal:

Es ist ja schön und gut das DICE dem Sniper Nachteile einbauen möchte, jedoch führt dieses Glänzen am Scope nur dazu das ich mit der Pistole im Gras warte bis ich jemanden sehe und dann erst das Schwarfschützengewehr auspacke. Das wäre ein sehr dämliches und nervendes Gameplay. Diese Idee wurde meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig überdacht und ich hoffe sie ändern das noch !


----------



## Av3ng3R (8. Juli 2011)

Solange dice nicht wieder auf das Gejammer der Noobs oder Kiddies  hört und das Spiel wieder tot patched... 

Es sind alles Teile des Spiels, lebt damit oder lasst es besser bleich das Spiel zu spielen...

ich kann das geflame nicht mehr hören... Bäääh Camper.... Bäaaah der granade launsher is ja sooooooooo stark..... bäääääähhh er Hubschauber ist ja übermächtig, bääh die Panzerung vom Panzer ist zu stark.... Bitte Dice Ohren auf durchzug stellen, lasst es so wie ihr meint so ist es Richtig....


----------



## Mandavar (8. Juli 2011)

Großartig!  Das Ergebniss besagt bis jetzt (1855 Teilnehmer), dass 75% das Feature gut finden. Schaut man aber hier in den Thread, dann nörgeln 75%, dass es ihnen nicht gefällt. Ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass man diese Mecker und Jammerthreads getrost außer acht lassen kann.

Ich hör sie noch von BF2 jammern. Bäh, Commander! Bäh, Flugzeuge zu stark, bäh Flugzeuge zu schwach, bäh dies, bäh das.... l.o.l.


----------



## FdMBIOSat (8. Juli 2011)

ich fands in bfbc2 eigentlich ganz ok. und mal ehrlich so viele büsche gibts nicht. wenn die leute zu dumm sind mit scharfschützen umzugehn sind sie selber schuld. die die jammern dass sie immer umgenietet sind sind wahrscheinlich diejenigen die einfach über offene felder laufen und förmlich darum betteln erschossen zu werden. schon mal probiert gezielt vorzurücken? und mit dem campen ist die nächste sache. wenn ich ne gute übersicht von nem punkt hab kann ich mein team gut unterstützen. wieso sollt ich wie ein meerschweinchen auf extacy rumrennen? natürlich wechsel ich die position wenn sie mir nix mehr bringt. ich wart doch nicht das ganze spiel über dass irgendwer vorbeiläuft. wie das mit den refllexionen ausschaut kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. solangs keine zweite sonne ist die da aufblitzt und es vl nur auftritt wenn ich scope oder so find ich das schon ok. machts nur interessant. ich wär aber eher für andere mittel. rauchgranaten für die andern klassen. mit dem sperrfeuer ists doch eigentlich eh auch schon gut gegen scharfschützen da kann daweil das restliche team vorrücken. das verhindert dieses "ich werd zwar beschossen bleib aber trotzdem gescoped und wart bis du deinen kopf rausstreckst". wer da noch gut schießt will ich sehen 
also mal abwarten


----------



## Basshinzu (8. Juli 2011)

tarnvogL schrieb:


> habe ich schon einmal geschrieben, wiederhole es aber zu gerne noch einmal:
> 
> Es ist ja schön und gut das DICE dem Sniper Nachteile einbauen möchte, jedoch führt dieses Glänzen am Scope nur dazu das ich mit der Pistole im Gras warte bis ich jemanden sehe und dann erst das Schwarfschützengewehr auspacke. Das wäre ein sehr dämliches und nervendes Gameplay. Diese Idee wurde meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig überdacht und ich hoffe sie ändern das noch !


 Dein Kommentar wurde meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls nicht richtig überdacht und ich hoffe (bzw es ist mir egal) dass du deine Meinung diesbezüglich noch änderst. In Sachen Gameplay macht Dice keine Fehler. 
Bevor man allerdings das Gameplay kritisiert oder lobt, sollte man das Spiel erstmal spielen, also warten wir ab bevor wir uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen


----------



## kingcoolstar (8. Juli 2011)

In echt würde man auch Windstärke und Reichweite für Durchschlagskraft mit kalkulieren. Auch kann man in echt nicht wirklich das Fernrohr schnell hin und her bewege sondern man muss wirklich präzise arbeiten so das man bei einer kleinen Bewegung nicht gleich sein Ziel völlig verfehlt. Bewegst du in echt zum Beispiel dein Zielfernrohr ein wenig zu schnell, bist du schon ganz wo anders, besonders wenn man weit zoomt.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. Juli 2011)

scheiß auf reflexion ich werd euch so oder so spawn rapen bis ihr rage quittet da werdet ihr auch nich sehen woher es kommt ganz ohne reflexion


----------



## Joerg2 (9. Juli 2011)

Da muss aber auch drauf geachtet werden, dass es auch Anfänger gibt.
Ich z.B. bin in CoD4....obere Mittelklasse, weil ich das schon ne ganze Weile trainiere. Aber in BF2 verballer ich manchmal mit dem Sniper ein komplettes Magazin auf einen ruhig dasitzenden Sniper, ohne ihn auch nur einmal zu treffen - schlichtweg deswegen, weil ich das mit dem höher zielen noch nicht drauf hab. 
Bin ich dann auch noch dank irgendwelchen Reflexionen noch leichter zu sehen, als ich es ohnehin schon bin, kann ich's komplett vergessen....
Es sollte da so eine Art....So was wie die Todesserie in Cod6 geben: Je besser die K/D desto stärker die Reflexionen. Genauso umgekehrt: Wer eine K/D von 1/20 hat sollte nur noch schwache bis gar keine Reflexionen haben. Wer allerdings eine 10/2er Stats hat, sollte normale Ref. haben.


----------



## sireristof1332 (9. Juli 2011)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Da muss aber auch drauf geachtet werden, dass es auch Anfänger gibt.
> Ich z.B. bin in CoD4....obere Mittelklasse, weil ich das schon ne ganze Weile trainiere. Aber in BF2 verballer ich manchmal mit dem Sniper ein komplettes Magazin auf einen ruhig dasitzenden Sniper, ohne ihn auch nur einmal zu treffen - schlichtweg deswegen, weil ich das mit dem höher zielen noch nicht drauf hab.
> Bin ich dann auch noch dank irgendwelchen Reflexionen noch leichter zu sehen, als ich es ohnehin schon bin, kann ich's komplett vergessen....
> Es sollte da so eine Art....So was wie die Todesserie in Cod6 geben: Je besser die K/D desto stärker die Reflexionen. Genauso umgekehrt: Wer eine K/D von 1/20 hat sollte nur noch schwache bis gar keine Reflexionen haben. Wer allerdings eine 10/2er Stats hat, sollte normale Ref. haben.


 
Gute idee aber bf is nicht cod.
Ich persönlich hasse cod.
Ich finde die reflextionen sind ne gute idee aber da bf auf realismus setzt sollte es auch anhand der sonne sich verändern gegen sonne starke reflektion is die sonne aber hinten is das sinnlos ...


----------



## Kakrafoon (10. Juli 2011)

Ich finde, das Vorhandensein einer Sniper-Klasse führt einfach nur dazu, dass keiner mehr stillsitzen mag. Wenn man ständig herumhüpfen muss, um ein schwieriges Ziel zu bieten, macht das wenig Spaß. In der realen Welt läuft das anders, da verhindert man das Erschossenwerden durch Scharfschützen, indem man seinen Kopf in Deckung lässt, und nicht wie der Nesquick-Hase durch die Gegend hampelt.
Insgesamt kratzt mich das aber überhaupt nicht - ich werde mich in eine dicke fahrbare Blechdose setzen, und die Sniper können von mir aus den lieben langen Tag auf mich schießen.
Mir tut nur die Supporter-Klasse leid - anscheinend dürfen die ihr MG an Deckungen fixieren, um mehr Stabilität beim Feuern zu gewährleisten. Ich hoffe, damit machen die armen Jungs sich nicht zum totalen Sniperfutter, weil sie sich dabei nicht mehr bewegen können. Deswegen wäre ich für eine Sniper-Limitierung, vielleicht zwei pro Seite auf 32er-Servern, und einer pro Seite bei 16ern.


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

wenn ich mich hier an die gute alte zeit bei söldner erinner... wenn da ein sniper am eigenen spawn lag.. einmal kurz in den teamchat, beim nächsten spawn wird der spawn mit smoke eingeräuchert, alle flüchten in die gebäude, sniper wird vom commander makiert und entweder flankiert und gemessert, oder mit ner panzerfaust beschossen... wahlweise kommt auch einfach kurz ein teamspieler mit der mig vorbei und nimmt den mit der bordkanone aufs korn.

mM nach ist im zweifel immer der der n00b, der stirbt. und wenn einer cg-noob, oder saiga-noob, oder sniper-noob oder camper-noob brüllt... was bleibt der auch so lange stehen, das ihn der cg erwischt, oder kommt mir so nahe das ich ihn mit der saiga in stücke schieße, oder läuft ohne deckung rum, das ich ihn mit der sniper erwische oder rennt einfach so ohne zu denken ne treppe hoch... natürlich stirbt man dann im spiel, würde man das im rl im krieg machen, würde man auch krepieren...

wofür gibts squads wenn jeder nach dem spawn in ne andere richtung rennt? TEAMWORK! dann is weder der sniper noch der camper noch der nade noob oder cg noog ein problem.. die sind dann einfach tot.

und wenn ich bei Valparaiso im rush im leuchtturm beim hochlaufen im vorbeigehen 5 sniper messern kann, dann war deren teamwork wohl suboptimal... und unser teamwork irgendwie besser...


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2011)

wesleysniper schrieb:


> ..
> ...gebt dem sniper die möglichkeit statt der pistole ne andere zweitwaffe zu nutzen-kleine uzi oder   schrotflinte,- dann kann er sich viel öfter auch mit ins geschehen einbringen.



Na gottseidank bist Du nicht fürs Balancing zuständig  Ich mag Spiele nicht wo es 24 Sniper auf ner Karte gibt, und genau DAS würde mit so ner Änderung passieren.


----------



## mimc1 (11. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Na gottseidank bist Du nicht fürs Balancing zuständig  Ich mag Spiele nicht wo es 24 Sniper auf ner Karte gibt, und genau DAS würde mit so ner Änderung passieren.


 Naja du musst aber zugeben das er Recht hat!


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Naja du musst aber zugeben das er Recht hat!


 
Er Recht hat? Wie kommst Du da drauf? Aber so was von NICHT!

Wenn ich den Sniper mit ner Sniperwaffe ausrüste ist ein Sniper ein sehr starker Gegner im Fernkampf. Im Nahkampf hab ich meine Pistole/Messer und kann mir auch verteidigen. Da ich aber ne Sniperwaffe habe lege ich mehr Wert auf Fernkampf.

Wenn ich meinen Wookie für den Nahkampf ausrüsten möchte rüste ich ihn mit ner Shrotflinte aus und mutiere so zum regelrechten Combat-Wookie der außer dem aussehen nichts mehr mit dem klassichen Sniper gemeint hat.

Wenn beides kombiniert werden würde bräuchten wir keine anderen Kampfklassen mehr da der Sniper dann im Nah- und Fernkampf top wäre. Das wäre absolut sinnbefreit.


----------



## HellsHorst (11. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> wenn ich mich hier an die gute alte zeit bei söldner erinner... wenn da ein sniper am eigenen spawn lag.. einmal kurz in den teamchat, beim nächsten spawn wird der spawn mit smoke eingeräuchert, alle flüchten in die gebäude, sniper wird vom commander makiert und entweder flankiert und gemessert, oder mit ner panzerfaust beschossen... wahlweise kommt auch einfach kurz ein teamspieler mit der mig vorbei und nimmt den mit der bordkanone aufs korn.
> 
> mM nach ist im zweifel immer der der n00b, der stirbt. und wenn einer cg-noob, oder saiga-noob, oder sniper-noob oder camper-noob brüllt... was bleibt der auch so lange stehen, das ihn der cg erwischt, oder kommt mir so nahe das ich ihn mit der saiga in stücke schieße, oder läuft ohne deckung rum, das ich ihn mit der sniper erwische oder rennt einfach so ohne zu denken ne treppe hoch... natürlich stirbt man dann im spiel, würde man das im rl im krieg machen, würde man auch krepieren...
> 
> ...



Was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen?


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Juli 2011)

HellsHorst schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen?


 
nicht heulen, kämpfen, und zwar im team, dann hat der sniper keine chance.


----------



## ewweberlin (12. Juli 2011)

dtzjtd


----------



## Chazer (12. Juli 2011)

ewweberlin schrieb:


> ich hoffe das quickscopen wird einfacher!


 
Quickscopen . . .


----------



## Andythedross (12. Juli 2011)

Also bei Joint Ops wurde dieses problem damals exzellent gelöst ^^


----------



## Rorschah (13. Juli 2011)

Erstmal spielen dann bewerten.


----------



## Alexey1978 (13. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Er Recht hat? Wie kommst Du da drauf? Aber so was von NICHT!
> 
> Wenn ich den Sniper mit ner Sniperwaffe ausrüste ist ein Sniper ein sehr starker Gegner im Fernkampf. Im Nahkampf hab ich meine Pistole/Messer und kann mir auch verteidigen. Da ich aber ne Sniperwaffe habe lege ich mehr Wert auf Fernkampf.
> 
> ...



Ok zugegeben Schrotflinte wäre klar übertrieben weil die dann den Recon/Sniper wirklich auf 2 Reichweiten erstklassig bewaffnen würde. Allerdings wäre ich auch für eine kleine Maschinenpistole als Zweitwaffe anstelle der Pistole. Es muss ja nix riesiges sein wie ein vollwertiges Sturmgewehr sonder einfach etwas aus der Kategorie PDW (Personal Defence Weapon) eine MP7 zum Beispiel. Sehr kompakt und leicht und für kurze Reichweite & Handling optimiert. Sowas ist für den Stellungswechsel, der dank der Reflektionen nun sicherlich öfter nötig ist sehr sinnvoll. Denn mal ehrlich mit ner Pistole verliert man ein Feuergefecht meistens wenn man eine "man sieht sich gleichzeitig"-Situation vorfindet. Und jetzt bitte keine Skill-Diskussion über Pistolen. Klar kann man auch damit Kills machen aber in den meisten Fällen verliert man gegen MP / Sturmgewehr und Co.

Mit einer PDW wäre der Recon auch deutlich "Front tauglicher" und könnte tatsächlich einiges näher am Geschehen agieren ohne befürchten zu müssen auf kurze Distanz nur die Pistole zu haben. Das würde meiner Meinung nach die oft beschimpften Camper etwas näher an die Frontlinie bringen. Naja und sonderlich unrealistisch ist das auch nicht, da der Ingenieur auch die meist "dicke" Panzerfaust und eine "vernünftige" Zweitwaffe mit sich führt + Pistole wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Oder?


----------



## Alexey1978 (13. Juli 2011)

*So nun noch meine Meinung zu den Änderungen an der Recon Klasse.*

Was die Reflektion der Sonne im Zielfernrohr angeht, bin ich klar dafür. Allerdings ist es Meiner Meinung nach ein Feature das gut umgesetzt sein muss, sonst macht es die Klasse was den Scharfschützenteil betrifft kaputt.

Blinkt man zum Beispiel alle paar Sekunden aus allen Richtungen sehbar auf ist es mies umgesetzt. 

Blitzt nur die Sonne auf dem Zielfernrohr auf wenn sie auch von vorne auf den Scharfschützen scheint und wird eben diese Reflektion dann auch "nur" in einem gewissen Bereich auf den man zielt wahrgenommen ist es gut umgesetzt und wird sicher zu interessanten Spielmomenten führen. 

An dieser Stelle sei aber dann auch erwähnt, dass ich ebenfalls dafür  bin das sämtliche Zielfernrohre unter diesen Reflektionen "leiden". Also  auch ein "x4 Scope" auf einem Sturmgewehr oder MG. Wenn Reflektionen  dann auch für alle die Zielfernrohre nutzen.

Was das Schwanken des Zielfernrohres angeht bin ich auch voll dafür. Wie das Reflektieren der Sonne sollte es ebenfalls gut umgesetzt werden um den Scharfschützen ein wenig dahin zu gängeln wo er eigentlich sein sollte: Am Boden liegend mit aufgestelltem Zweibein für optimale Stabilität. 
Sprich bei Bewegung oder gar hüpfend dürfte man nichts treffen was nicht unmittelbar vor einem steht. Wenn man ruhig steht sollte es stark schwanken weil man einfach nicht die Stabilität reinbekommt für einen "sauberen" Schuß. Sollte man ähnlich dem Supporter die Waffe auf der Landschaft aufstüzen können und oder das Zweibein im stehen auf ein Sims oder so abstellen können, darf das Schwanken ruhig etwas weniger werden. Im Hocken sollte es deutlich weniger werden und liegend sollte das Schwanken minimal sein idealerweise sogar per Tastendruck (Luft anhalten) kurzzeitig vollständig verschwinden. 

Würde man dann noch eine Art Herzschlag-System implementieren wäre man schon sehr viel näher dran am Scharfschützen "wie er sein sollte". Zumindest meiner Meinung nach. 
Soll heißen: Bin ich gerade in der Hocke von einer Deckung zur anderen "gekrochen"? Bin ich gerade ein Stück über offenes Feld gesprintet weil ich nicht "von Deckung zu Deckung" konnte? 
-Dann pumpt mein Herz kräftig und meine Atmung geht schneller egal ob ich Kondition habe oder nicht. Schnelle Atmung + Höher Puls = Mehr Schwankung und ggf. die Luft nicht anhalten können. Warte ich dann ab bis Puls und Atmung sich beruhigt haben sinkt auch das Schwanken wieder. Ich fände das Klasse. 

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt der hier nicht ungenannt bleiben sollte ist der, dass die Ballistik ganz klar angepasst werden muss. Das man zum Beispiel mit seiner einfachen 9mm Pistole im Grunde genausoweit schießen kann wie ein Scharfschütze ist einfach so weit weg von der Realität das es selbst für ein Spiel nicht mehr als notwendige Vereinfachung erklärt werden kann. Sprich Präzision und Durchschlag der einzelnen Waffen muss dringend überarbeitet werden. Bestes Beispiel dafür sind die Schrotflinten in BC2 die mit den massiven Geschoßen quer über die Map Spieler treffen und töten können. Auch Rückschlag muss dringend wieder mehr zum tragen kommen. Es kann nicht sein, das MG´s oder Sturmgewehre auf 800m und mehr so präzise treffen wie Scharfschützengewehre. Ebenfalls völlig daneben ist die Tatsache, dass ein Gewehr welches auf einzelne Schüsse mit maximaler Präzision auf große Distanz optimiert ist nicht präziser ist als ein MG das auf ein dichtes "Volumen" an Feuer ausgerichtet ist. Ist der Unterschied der Waffengattungen in dem Bereich zu klein macht es kaum noch Sinn so viele Waffengattungen anzubieten. Warum noch einen Scharfschützen spielen, wenn ich als Sturmsoldat mit 4x Zoom genauso weit und präzise schießen kann + den Vorteil des größeren Magazins und der erheblich höheren Feuerrate?

Naja und Quickscoping sollte gar nicht erst gehen. Von mir aus sollen sie die Animation verlängern oder sowas aber es gibt nichts nervenderes als um Ecken hüpfende Quick-Scope Scharfschützen. Jaja auch wenn es viel Übung erfordert bis man so auch was trifft ist es trotzdem mehr als lächerlich und sollte per Spielmechanik schlichtweg verhindert werden.

Wie immer ist all dies nur meine persönliche Meinung und darf gerne zu weiterer Diskussion anregen. Achja danke für's geduldige lesen.


----------



## Blaze122 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

meine Meinung zu der Änderung:

1. Ich hab noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt, den Sniper zu spielen. Diese bekomme ich erst mit der Closed Beta... Insofern vertraue ich keinen Gerüchten oder wagen Informationen der Spieleseiten (sry PC-Games) und auch nicht von DICE. Denn letztenendes bin ICH der, der spielt und MIR muss es gefallen. 

Und dieses ganze Gelaber was jetzt in BF3 neues Kommt und was sich ändert ist zwar toll zu lesen, DOCH LEUTE: keiner von Uns hat es bisher gespielt. Ich (die meisten von Euch sicher auch) habe BF2 gezockt (seehr lange ^^), BC2 fand ich sch***** (Grafisch nicht, aber vom spielen her...), lasst uns abwarten wie DICE es umsetzt, dann können Wir uns über die Probleme und Vorzüge auslassen.

2. Ohne es gesehen und gespielt zu haben, äußere ich dennoch mal meine Meinung:

an sich finde ich es gut, das dem Sniper etwas Wind aus den Segeln genommen wird, gerade bei BF2 war manchmal das Problem, das man als Squad unter dem beschuss eines Scharfschützen lag, aber mit den auf große Distanz recht unpräzisen Sturm und Maschinengewehren nicht herankam um die Position zu orten. Von dieser Seite aus betrachtet finde ich, hört es sich gut an.

Wenn man aber selbst als Scharfschütze (ich bin mit dem Duden aufgewachsen ) spielt, so hoffe ich das die Änderung nicht zu massiv eingreift und mir den Spielspass nimmt, in dem mich jeder sofort auf große Distanz sieht und angreift, denn dann braucht man keinen Scharfschützen, sondern kann alá COD Nahkampf Scharfschütze machen... (der größte Müll da ein Scharfschützengewehr reinzubauen...)

Ich persönlich finde aber, das Wir hier nicht das Recht haben, Uns darüber die Mäuler zu zerreißen, denn eh Wirs nicht gespielt haben, können Wirs auch nicht beurteilen.

Wenn es blöd gemacht wird, dann ja, es kann (und davon geh ich aus) auch gut werden, und dann war eure Diskussion und Spekulation hier völlig umsonst...

In diesem Sinne - lasst uns abwarten

machts gut 


mfg Blaze


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ok zugegeben Schrotflinte wäre klar übertrieben weil die dann den Recon/Sniper wirklich auf 2 Reichweiten erstklassig bewaffnen würde. Allerdings wäre ich auch für eine kleine Maschinenpistole als Zweitwaffe anstelle der Pistole. Es muss ja nix riesiges sein wie ein vollwertiges Sturmgewehr sonder einfach etwas aus der Kategorie PDW (Personal Defence Weapon) eine MP7 zum Beispiel. Sehr kompakt und leicht und für kurze Reichweite & Handling optimiert. Sowas ist für den Stellungswechsel, der dank der Reflektionen nun sicherlich öfter nötig ist sehr sinnvoll. Denn mal ehrlich mit ner Pistole verliert man ein Feuergefecht meistens wenn man eine "man sieht sich gleichzeitig"-Situation vorfindet. Und jetzt bitte keine Skill-Diskussion über Pistolen. Klar kann man auch damit Kills machen aber in den meisten Fällen verliert man gegen MP / Sturmgewehr und Co.
> 
> Mit einer PDW wäre der Recon auch deutlich "Front tauglicher" und könnte tatsächlich einiges näher am Geschehen agieren ohne befürchten zu müssen auf kurze Distanz nur die Pistole zu haben. Das würde meiner Meinung nach die oft beschimpften Camper etwas näher an die Frontlinie bringen. Naja und sonderlich unrealistisch ist das auch nicht, da der Ingenieur auch die meist "dicke" Panzerfaust und eine "vernünftige" Zweitwaffe mit sich führt + Pistole wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Oder?


 
Ich finde nach wie vor daß der Sniper mit einer TOP Fernkampfwaffe UND einer MP als "Zweitwaffe" (während das bei anderen Klassen die Primärwaffe ist) zu stark.

Wieso geben wir dem Assault keine Sniper als Sekundärwaffe? DER brauch nun wirklich keine Pistole 

Der Sniper IST nun mal ein Fernkämpfer, da soll er doch Campen  Und wenn man ihn anders spielen möchte nimmt man halt als Primärwaffe eine Shtgun 

ab und an wäre es zwar schon "nett" ne bessere Nahkampfwaffe zu haben obwohl man die Sniper hat, allerdings befürchte ich daß er dann wirklich zu overpowered wäre. Im Fernkampf mit 1-2 Schüßen nen Kill erzielen. Der gegnerische Assault schafft es nah an ihn ranzukommen und wird dann von dem Sniper mit ner SMG gesiebt? Overpowered


----------



## Alexey1978 (15. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde nach wie vor daß der Sniper mit einer TOP Fernkampfwaffe UND einer MP als "Zweitwaffe" (während das bei anderen Klassen die Primärwaffe ist) zu stark.
> 
> Wieso geben wir dem Assault keine Sniper als Sekundärwaffe? DER brauch nun wirklich keine Pistole
> 
> ...



Tja ich denke in dem Punkt sind wir uns dann wohl uneinig.  

Aber um mal auf Deinen Punkt "Top Fernkämpfer / darf ruhig campen" einzugehen: 
Wenn ich also sozusagen dazu gezwungen bin, still und ruhig an einem Ort zu verweilen um mit meiner Primärwaffe überhaupt etwas zu treffen, dann sollte der Sniper auch wieder die Claymore's bekommen um seine Position sichern zu können. Dann hat man wenigstens eine bessere Verteidigung vor den Messeridioten. 
Jene die ausgerüstet mit 2 Schußwaffen + Granaten + evtl. Unterlaufgranatwerfer über die halbe Map rennen und dann anstatt wenn sie nah genug für ihre Schußwaffen/Granaten sind, noch näher ran rennen um sich die dämliche Hundemarke zu holen. Diese bescheuerten Trophäen für nen Messerkill hätten sie nie einführen sollen. 

Ich meine "Halloo?!" ich geh doch nicht mit nem Messer zu ner Schießerei. 

Die Spaten dürfen dann ruhig mit ner Claymore bekanntschaft machen finde ich.


----------



## dickdurstig (15. Juli 2011)

so wie ich merke beteiligen sich kaum richtige spieler an der diskussion die klicken auf gefällt und feddisch

meckern tun die sniperidioten weil sie dann ihre killstreaks nemmer hinkriegen mimimimi

in sachen realität scheisse kinder wer hat euch ins hirn geschissen ? das würde die sniper zu unrealistisch machen?

so ein scharfschützen gewehr ist mit die härteste aufgabe überhaupt in einem kurzen gefecht würde kein kommandeur seine hochspezialisierten sniper mit dem kannonenfutter ins gefecht schicken weil einfach die ausbildung lang und teuer ist

was das waffenhandling betrifft kein sniper dieser erde würde es auch annähernd schaffen seine position innerhalb von 10 minuten aufzubauen geschweige denn sie zu finden

sniper sind schon tagelang bevor das gefecht überhaupt stattfindet im gebiet und bauen ihre stellung auf suchen sich eine günstige position für die berrechnung der windrichtung am besten erhoben und eine auf der ich der schall für den gegner ungünstig ausbreitet

des weiteren wie oben schon gesagt die waffe selbst: die ausbildung ist nicht umsonst so lange ne lern erstmal mit dem ding umzugehen du versuchst auf eine entfernung von teilweise bis zu einem kilometer zu scheissen da bedeutet die kleinste bewegung die du vollführst das du dein ziel um 10-20 m verfehlen kannst

hinzu kommt das das auch ohne bewegung durch atmung und auch durch deinen puls wackelt dass heist absoluter stillstand geht auchw enn es aufem zweibein steht ned selbst wenn der sniper die luft anhällt wackelt das ding auch noch weil eine hand am abzug ist also musss er selbst dann zum wind zur entfernung (das muss jedesmal neu eingestellt werden) und zum luftanhalten immer noch den richtigen moment abwarten um zu scheissen

so eine waffe in spiele einzubauen ist eine frechheit weil sie 
1. in einer kampfsimulation erstmal überhaupt nichts verloren hat weil sie wenn sie realistisch wäre keienr sie speilen würde

2. weil sie eben so unrealistisch ist sie die noobs nehemn und soblad sie halbwegs damit umgehen können es skill nennen

man sollte weniger acht auf die neueinsteiger legen, wers speilen will solls lernen und allein für neueinsteiger gibt es überhaupt eine sniperklasse weil selbst die entwickler sie als noobklasse sehen....


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2011)

entweder ne schrotflinte, 2 läufe, abgesägt, pistolengriff. oder ne miniMP... sowas wie ne skorpion, keine schulterstütze, 15schuss, kurzer lauf... oder ne beretta oder ne glock18...

einfach irgendwas mit dem ich in einem geäude schnell einen raum freiputzen kann. auf entfernungen über 25meter wertlos.


@antisniper trolls: ja, und mit nem mg im anschlag wild durch die gegenhüpfen is natürlich skill


----------



## Alexey1978 (15. Juli 2011)

@ Dickdurstig:
Ich denke den meisten ist schon klar das man mit "Realismus" den Grad an Realismus meint der in einem schnellen Taktik-Shooter möglich ist. 

Und es gibt nicht nur Scharfschützen, die alleine mit ihrem Spotter auf Mission hinter feindlichen Linien sind wie im Film "Sniper - Der Scharfschütze". Es gibt auch in Truppenverbände / Squads eingebundene Scharfschützen. Oder glaubst Du die Scharfschützen im Irak-Krieg oder in Afghanistan sind allesamt alleine mit Spotter unterwegs mitten im Feindesland um hier und da einen eher unbedeutenen feindlichen Soldaten abzuknallen? Wohl kaum.

Das von mir angesprochene System des "Luft anhaltens" sollte nur eine Möglichkeit darstellen ein kleines Stückchen näher an die Realität heranzukommen. Da brauchen wir im Grunde gar nicht groß drüber zu diskutieren, da wir alle hoffentlich wissen, dass Spiel und Realität sehr sehr weit auseinanderliegen. Jeder der mal beim Bund war oder sonstwo mal echte Waffen abgefeuert hat wird das bestätigen können.


----------



## Vordack (15. Juli 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Tja ich denke in dem Punkt sind wir uns dann wohl uneinig.
> 
> Aber um mal auf Deinen Punkt "Top Fernkämpfer / darf ruhig campen" einzugehen:
> Wenn ich also sozusagen dazu gezwungen bin, still und ruhig an einem Ort zu verweilen um mit meiner Primärwaffe überhaupt etwas zu treffen, dann sollte der Sniper auch wieder die Claymore's bekommen um seine Position sichern zu können. Dann hat man wenigstens eine bessere Verteidigung vor den Messeridioten.
> ...


 
Sind wir wohl 

Ein Sniper ist halt ein Fernkämpfer. Wenn man  nen Sniper spielt dann sollte man Nahkampf meiden. Um solche Messerkills zu verhindern sollte man in dem Sinne eben nicht "campen" sondern alle paar Kills seine Position wechseln. Dann haben es sie Messercowboys auch nicht so einfach 

Ne Claymore finde ich ehrlich gesagt zu krass, um sich vor Messeridioten zu schützen haben wir (hoffentlich) doch weiterhin unseren Bewegungsmelder oder?

Ein Sniper der sein Handwerk versteht und seine Mittel korrekt einsetzt ist definitiv mehr als stark genug. Gegner aus der Ferne erledigen, häufig die Position wechseln aber stehts im Hintergrund bleiben, aufpassen dass man nicht zu einfach von hinten überrascht werden kann und Bewegungsmelder bedacht einsetzen, dann klappts auch ohne Claymore oder ZweitSMG. 

Für mich persönlich ist der Medic oder der Assault allerdings die bessere Wahl da ich gerne vorne "mitmische"^^ Sniper spiele ich allerdings auch gerne (gibt nichts besseres als nen Headshot über 300+ Meter  DA freut ich micht immer^^ (WENN es dann klappt)


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2011)

ja, aber zugeingebundene scharfschützen haben eher sowas wie ne dragunov oder ein g3 mit schwerem lauf, 2bein und zielfernrohr...

wo wir bei noch einem wunsch wären: ich hätt gerne scharfschützenversionen von ein paar strumgewehren... zb ne sig 550 sniper oder ein g3ZF

achje, aber es ist doch wie immer, wünsche sind latte, die werden jetzt weder noch kurz ne mp für den sniper machen, noch neue kniften einbauen ^^

mal abgesehen davon dass dann die ganzen "ich bin cool weil ich wie ein karnickel rumspringe" typen rumheulen.


----------



## Vordack (15. Juli 2011)

Ein wenig OT 

Hat einer von euch je Duell - Enemy at the Gates (2001) - IMDb gesehen?

Ich kann mich nciht erinnern daß dort die Sniper mit ner SMG oder so "rumgehüpft" sind  Hat wohl nen Grund ...


----------

